# Too bad if Intel® Virtualization Technology not supported on VPS node?



## ICPH (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello,

how bad it is if "Intel® Virtualization Technology" is not supported by processor on VPS host server? How much % roughly it degrades performance..?



> Intel® Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O (VT-d) continues from the existing support for IA-32 (VT-x) and Itanium® processor (VT-i) virtualization adding new support for I/O-device virtualization. Intel VT-d can help end users improve security and reliability of the systems and also improve performance of I/O devices in virtualized environments.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 1, 2014)

Depends.

OpenVZ shouldn't have any problem (as far as I can tell?).

KVM, it'll be ridiculously slow (as in practically unusable).  

You could probably just run OpenVZ, Docker, LXC, and just those OS-level virtualization systems if your system doesn't have VT-x support.


----------



## Damian (Jun 1, 2014)

At this point, any processor that does NOT have the virtualization extensions is old enough to be irrelevant, and will underperform in your application or use an excessive amount of power.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jun 1, 2014)

Damian said:


> At this point, any process that does NOT have the virtualization extensions is old enough to be irrelevant, and will underperform in your application or use an excessive amount of power.


If you are coloing that power cost will probably end up making you worse off then just getting a decent modern CPU as well.


----------



## Deleted (Jun 1, 2014)

VT-d has had it's fair share of breakage, too (look at the C1 nightmare errata for SB/X59 chipsets)

Personally, VT-d is a good/great idea because of hardware based DMA remapping, per device tlb, and others. (Just make sure you enable IOMMU support in the bios with a page size of 64mbyte)


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jun 5, 2014)

Damian said:


> At this point, any processor that does NOT have the virtualization extensions is old enough to be irrelevant, and will underperform in your application or use an excessive amount of power.


Some Intel i-series ones don't have it, despite being Haswells. Now, pretty much every Xeon should have it, and hosts SHOULD be using Xeon/Opteron processors for their nodes. 

To answer OP's question, it should be fine for OpenVZ, Xen-PV, or any other CONTAINER based system. Where you'll run into issues is with KVM, Xen-HVM, or anything involving full hardware virtualization. THOSE won't work.


----------

